# Side-scan sonar set #1



## WhackUmStackUm

I captured the following images today (1/29/2011) in Escambia Bay. I hope you enjoy!



















































Whack 'Um

http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## jim t

Can you mark them with a cursor, then go back at do another look, or is it a reverse course blind search off the track on your gps.

That's scary cool.

Jim


----------



## Reel Sick

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. I took my boat out today with my side scan I didn't find anything like that just some big piles that I marked. I got the humminbird 998c si I like it a lot but sill have things to figure out. I forgot my gps #'s today go figure.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

jim t said:


> Can you mark them with a cursor, then go back at do another look, or is it a reverse course blind search off the track on your gps.


I just put the cursor on an object and the software displays the GPS coordinates. It can do this while scanning or during play-back at home.

Whack 'um

http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## Sea-r-cy

How deep is the water where you are scanning? How does the unit work in 100'? 
Dang, I might need one of these!:thumbsup:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Firefishvideo

Very cool!


----------



## sealark

Ok, now tell them what a real true side scan like that costs!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Sea-r-cy said:


> How deep is the water where you are scanning? How does the unit work in 100'?


We were just motoring around the bay testing out the gear in in 15-50' of water. The max depth depends on the side-scan model and which parameters you have set. My Lowrance "Structure Scan" is good down to around 130'.

Whack 'um

http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

sealark said:


> Ok, now tell them what a real true side scan like that costs!!!


lol - A good side-scan unit can cost more than the boat.


----------



## sealark

Like $20,000 is the cheaper unit by Fisher. Don't even ask what a Kline costs...


----------



## alm

The side scan units work good in calm waters but they dont work good in rough waters so forget about it for the gulf on most days.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

alm said:


> The side scan units work good in calm waters but they dont work good in rough waters so forget about it for the gulf on most days.


 
We'll see. Next set of pics will be from the Gulf.


Whack 'um

http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## sealark

A true side scan will work in any sea conditions. There is a big difference between a side scan and side looking sonar a side looking has the transducer mounted on the boats bottom a true side scan has a tow fish that is towed close to the bottom of the area being explored. I am assuming from the readout that Whack um has a true side scan, Correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## alm

Theres over 64 pages of discussion on the hull truth fishing site with pics also. I dont own one but did alot of reading about them.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

alm said:


> Theres over 64 pages of discussion on the hull truth fishing site with pics also. I dont own one but did alot of reading about them.


lol - Yeah, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night too. :yes:

Whack 'um

http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## feelin' wright

Glad I was able to help whack um. Those pics came out pretty great. I sent you a PM let me know if you want to look at a ship in the bay. Atleast that is what I was told it was.


----------



## user207

That is pretty amazing. Wonder what some of those structure are.


----------



## inshorecatch

whack um you have the lowrance side scan, is that a tow behind or transducer mount, how fast were you traveling.


----------



## sealark

I can tell you from those pictures that it's NOT a transom mounted transducer. See those shadows on the printout. That's what the side scan was called when they first came out many years ago. Shadowgraph, That machine if set up for a lesser scale would see a beer can standing up on the bottom. I have worked around them many years while in the Navy. Expensive and the best for finding anything. Kline even has a sub bottom pro-filer that will find a quarter buried 10 feet under the sand. They run around a hundred grand.


----------



## inshorecatch

My humminbird is transom mounted and I get that good of a picture, and video as well.


----------



## inshorecatch

WhackUmStackUm said:


> We were just motoring around the bay testing out the gear in in 15-50' of water. The max depth depends on the side-scan model and which parameters you have set. My Lowrance "Structure Scan" is good down to around 130'.
> 
> Whack 'um
> 
> http://www.sea-space.com


 
I didnt know lowrance had a pull behind transducer.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Nice..


----------



## dkdiver

Whack 'um,

When are you heading to the near shore reefs? If I am not running I will go with you unless you are taking the whole crew you had on the other day. Out of idle curiosity, how much cable do you have?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

dkdiver said:


> Whack 'um,
> 
> When are you heading to the near shore reefs? If I am not running I will go with you unless you are taking the whole crew you had on the other day. Out of idle curiosity, how much cable do you have?


I'm keeping my eye out for a calm day. Dr. Dive wants to go out too. I have 60' of cable now but may upgrade to 150' depending on how the pics look in deeper water. My next trip I would like to visit the Russian Freighter or one of the other near-shore public wrecks. Once I'm out there, I might hit a couple of spots.


Whack 'um


http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## Fishermon

great stuff...would like to see the mass. thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Fishermon said:


> great stuff...would like to see the mass. thanks for sharing.


Great idea. Thanks!





http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## CatHunter

iv got side sonar on my boat i just got the hummin bird 798ci hd combo..and i tell you what its amazing not to mention the down imaging is just as impressive, if there is a refrigerator under my boat i see a refrigerator, iv used it once in the bay and all over the rivers, iam finding things i would have never new was there before..i only paid 1000 bucks for mine at academy it does just about the same thing as the bigger models just a smaller screen very much worth it


----------



## CatHunter

in this pick you can see the cast net being thrown behind the boat


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Nice


----------



## Wharf Rat

I have the Humminbird 997c and while I understand the difference between a $20k dollar machine and my $2300 dollar machine and I understand the difference between a transom mount and a drag behind...I can't say that I really see a significant difference between the pictures of mine compared to this one and also between the "quality" of the image...aside from one's marketed to recreational users and one more towards commercial users. What am I missing that is the big difference?


----------



## CatHunter

Screen size my friend u paid 1500 dollars more for a few more inches and what man wouldn't:thumbsup:


----------



## sealark

Wirelessly posted

A big difference is when you have a temperature inversion like when offshore in deeper water. The signnal from a surface mount will be scattered and not that accurate. That's why subs can hide under that temperature layer and not be found by surface sonar.


----------



## CatHunter

under the thermocline


----------



## Jighead

CatHunter said:


> iv got side sonar on my boat i just got the hummin bird 798ci hd combo..and i tell you what its amazing not to mention the down imaging is just as impressive, if there is a refrigerator under my boat i see a refrigerator, iv used it once in the bay and all over the rivers, iam finding things i would have never new was there before..i only paid 1000 bucks for mine at academy it does just about the same thing as the bigger models just a smaller screen very much worth it


 
I got the same unit around Christmas. I've only been out a few times and it's amazing. I can't wait to get down to the bay and see what I can find. you're right about the refrigerator example. If you pause the screen and study it for a few seconds you usually can figure out what your are looking out. The 798 has been reduced in price. I paid $799 and since it has dropped again. 

Jim T asked about mark an object off to the side. Yes you can add a waypoint then swing around change your unit to down scan and it will focus the power under the boat. Those images are even better than the side images. 

Another thing this unit will do on the sonar screen is show the thermocline. Maybe some of the better units without side scan can do the same thing but i've never had one that would do it. This is the first unit I have really research how to use it. 

I'm going to buy an SD card for this week and maybe I'll have some good pictures to post next week.


----------



## oxbeast1210

DO you know where i can find it for that price i figured right now it would be cheaper but cant even find it for 799
thanks


----------



## CatHunter

got mine from academy


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thanks i ordered one last night still waiting for confirmation


----------



## POPPY

SEALARK right. i worked on a vessel that did that. Poppy


----------



## TheonlyMariner

*More fuel for the fire*

I have a 998c Humminbird and impressed is an understatement, here are some shots from the other day here in panama city. 1st and 2d are M 60 Tanks, 3rd is pretty obvious, last one is live bottom to the west of PCB


----------



## my3nme

replacing my 7 year old Lowrance 10 with the new HD10 and adding the LSS1. Also going with the 3G broadband radar. Everything is going in Sunday so hopefully can give a report next week. I'm using the transom mount.


----------



## CatHunter

the 998c Humminbird is a awesome unit for a medium size boat


----------



## big buck dan

Im thinking about getting one of the humminbird side scan or down image units. But need more info i have read some of the info from there website but i am still unsure. How dificult are they to use, and what is the line down the center of the screen?


----------



## oxbeast1210

I recently got one but have yet to use it from what I read the line down the middle is added so you can get an idea of the depth u can change it so it doesnt show it 
once my knee gets a little better ur welcome to check it out


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

The line down the center is the reflection from the prop wash. The dark area in the middle is the water column below the boat. The portion of the image that transitions from the dark area to the lighter area is the bottom.


----------



## oxbeast1210

thanks for clearing that up wackem I can't wait to try mine out


----------

